# Boss\Kage



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hvo/d/bobcat-kage-plow/6468519041.html


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

thats pretty damn smart......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If I send you a check for more than you want for it will you send me the overage and I will arrange for my shippers to get it??????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Only if it won't bounce after it clears...Thumbs Up


----------

